# للبيع / شيول كتربيلر 916 موديل1988 رقم العرض124884‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شيول كتربيلر 916

موديل : 1988

رقم العرض : 124884

بلد العمل : امريكا 

الحاله : جيده جدا 

جاهزللعمل فوراً 

السعر في ميناء الشحن

126 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 





















​


----------

